# Katie is officially recorded as an AKC Champion.



## RedyreRottweilers (Dec 17, 2006)

Today it is officially recorded at the American Kennel Club that Katie is an AKC Champion. 

So very exciting for me as a breeder to have finished her completely from the Bred By Exhibitor class, with FIVE major wins, and at only twelve months old. I am waiting inpatiently on the photos, and will post them when they get here. 

This is my 3rd AKC Champion.


----------



## Niraya (Jun 30, 2011)

Congratulations once again on both yours and Katie's success!


----------



## MafiaPrincess (Jul 1, 2009)

Aww congrats!!


----------



## Abbylynn (Jul 7, 2011)

Congratulations to both of you!


----------



## RoughCollie (Mar 7, 2011)

Congratulations!


----------



## RedyreRottweilers (Dec 17, 2006)

Thank you all!!

Here is her official awards record.


----------



## ChaosIsAWeim (Feb 12, 2011)

Congratulations she deserves it. Eureka was my 4th, 1st exclusively shown in bred by champion, and 3rd champion I bred (the first two I didn't show in the bred by class). BB will be my 5th champion owned, 3rd champion shown exclusively by me. 

When's her next show? BB's is the Salisbury shows in MD the first weekend in November.


----------



## RedyreRottweilers (Dec 17, 2006)

We are out at Lake Eustis FL Nov 5 and 6 next.  Good luck to you!

Photos from today. She is 13 months old.


----------



## MegaMuttMom (Sep 15, 2007)

How very exciting but, most of all, how exciting to see the pictures. She is so gorgeous!


----------

